# GPU Auslastung permanent 100%



## Sixe44 (17. November 2016)

Moin,

meine GPU-Auslastung liegt beim Spielen permanent bei 100%. Das würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn ich GTA 5 und co daddeln würde, aber selbst bei CS:GO oder Bioshock Infinite ist sie permanent voll ausgelastet. Ich nutze kein VSR, zocke aber auf 1440p.

Ist das normal? Gerade bei CS:GO kommt mir das zu hoch vor. 

LG


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. November 2016)

Geht der Takt mit hoch, oder dümpelt der im Idle rum?


----------



## Sixe44 (17. November 2016)

Der geht mit hoch, liegt dann durchgehend auf Maximum


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2016)

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?

Welcher Treiber ist installiert?

Veränderung an der Bildrate im Vgl. zu früher?


----------



## HisN (17. November 2016)

Mit was ließt Du aus?
Eventuell siehst Du nicht die Auslastung sondern z.b. Power.

Deine Graka ist zwar langsamer als meine, aber nicht mal in UHD komme ich ausm CPU-Limit raus (und damit läuft die Karte nicht auf 100%)

http://abload.de/img/csgo_2015_04_06_16_06kla2i.jpg


----------



## MiCz (17. November 2016)

Solange die FPS nicht begrenzt werden durch z.B. Vsync ist doch volle Auslastung der GPU bei 1440p normal?


----------



## Sixe44 (17. November 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?
> 
> Welcher Treiber ist installiert?
> 
> Veränderung an der Bildrate im Vgl. zu früher?



Temperatur liegt dann bei ca 70°C, Treiber ist 16.11.3 und meine FPS sind genau wie vorher. Bei CS:GO meist 120-180.

Ich lese mit Afterburner und HWMonitor aus, beide sagen 100%.

Wie heißt das Tool, das den kram oben rechts anzeigt?


----------



## HisN (17. November 2016)

@MiCz
Nicht in diesem Uralt-Game, mit der Steinalt-Grafik, die aktuellen Grakas mehr so ein müdes Lächeln abringt. Siehe mein UHD-Screenshot.

@Sixe44
Afterburner^^


----------



## Sixe44 (17. November 2016)

Ah, jetzt hab ich das auch, danke 

Ja also ich beobachte das gerade, Temp liegt permanent über 70° und Auslastung bei 100% durchgehend. Spiele auf max Einstellungen und 1440p, aber finde das trotzdem bedenklich. Treiber ist ja auch aktuell. 

Woran liegts?


----------



## Intel22nm (18. November 2016)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Spiele auf max Einstellungen und 1440p, aber ...
> 
> Woran liegts?



Vermute an einer der Einstellungen, die der GPU so zu schaffen macht, da hilft nur gezielt ausfiltern, welche das ist.


----------



## Sixe44 (18. November 2016)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Vermute an einer der Einstellungen, die der GPU so zu schaffen macht, da hilft nur gezielt ausfiltern, welche das ist.



An sich eine gute Idee, allerdings war mir das jetzt zu aufwändig.

Ich habe im Afterburner einfach mal auf 500MHz / 800MHz Takt gestellt, habe nach wie vor 100FPS (habs im Treiber begrenzt).

Also leistet meine GraKa mehr als sie müsste und erkennt das nicht. Wie kann ich das ändern?

PS: Selbst wenn ich auf max. Takt gehe und auf 100FPS begrenzt habe, läuft die GraKa auf 100%


----------



## HisN (18. November 2016)

Wenn Du die FPS begrenzt, die FPS also jetzt NIEDRIGER sind als vorher, und die Auslastung der Graka gleich bleibt, dann ist das ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## Sixe44 (18. November 2016)

Ja, sie sind niedriger. Vorher so zwischen 120 und 200, jetzt halt konstant 100. Wie gesagt, auch mit Leistungsbegrenzung nicht weniger FPS. Dafür ist halt die Temperatur viel niedriger.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht an einen Auslesefehler, da die Karte auch hörbar stärker Lüftet, also auch mehr leistet.

Muss ich ab jetzt jedes Spiel so begrenzen, dass die Karte sich nicht totackert? Kostet ja auch Strom und Lebenszeit, wenn die Karte auf 1070/1370MHz läuft, anstatt auf 500/800MHz, welche ausreichen würden.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. November 2016)

Nimm das Powertarget. Meine läuft bei bspw Skyrim mit -25%, Tempersparnis (WaKü) 10 - 15°C. Teste aus, wann das Powertarget zu stark den Takt begrenzt und leg Profile für die Games an


----------



## Sixe44 (20. November 2016)

Also ja, jedes Spiel einzeln einstellen.

Ich finde das sehr merkwürdig, vor allem dass der Rechner nicht selbst "merkt", dass er viel viel viel mehr leistet, als er müsste.
Also auf 500/800MHz habe ich ebenso 100FPS wie mit 1070/1370MHz - allerdings einen Temperaturunterschied von 25°C.
Das sollte doch von selbst geregelt werden, oder? Woran liegt das?


----------



## Intel22nm (20. November 2016)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Das sollte doch von selbst geregelt werden, oder? Woran liegt das?



Gibt es kein Pendant von AMD zu Nvidias Automatikprogramm (GeForce Experience) ? Als ich meine HD7950 noch hatte, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, die Spiele anzupassen auf das Hardware Potential.


----------



## KrHome (20. November 2016)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Also ja, jedes Spiel einzeln einstellen.


Nein, sowohl einen Framelimter als auch ein gesenktes Powertarget kannst du global für alle Spiele im Treiber einstellen. Beim Powertarget würd ich aber nicht unter -25% gehen, da dann die Frametimes dazu neigen unsauber zu werden - du kriegst also Mikroruckler. Letzteres gilt btw. für AMD wie Nvidia gleichermaßen, wenn man es mit dem Stromsparen übertreibt.

An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach den Framelimiter im Treiber auf deine gewünschte Zahl einstellen und fertig. Dann hast du eine immer gleichbleibende Maximal-Performance (nämlich das fps-Limit). Das ist die weit elegantere Lösung als das Powertarget. Ans Powertarget gehst du nur, wenn du kompromisslos Strom sparen willst und dir die fps grundsätzlich egal sind.



> Ich finde das sehr merkwürdig, vor allem dass der Rechner nicht selbst "merkt", dass er viel viel viel mehr leistet, als er müsste.
> Also auf 500/800MHz habe ich ebenso 100FPS wie mit 1070/1370MHz - allerdings einen Temperaturunterschied von 25°C.
> Das sollte doch von selbst geregelt werden, oder? Woran liegt das?


Das was du beschreibst, passiert praktisch nicht. Die GPU taktet immer herunter, wenn sie nichts zu tun hat. Du interpretierst ziemlich sicher was falsch. AMD Karten springen z.B. zwischen 100%, 9%, 100%, 15%, 100% 3% usw. Last, wenn sie nicht voll ausgelastet werden. Das interpretierst du dann sicher als 100% Last - ist aber defacto falsch. Die Karte spart so aktiv Strom.


----------



## Horrorkraft (21. November 2016)

Wenn du keine Begrenzung in den Spielen setzt, rechnet die GraKa immer bis zum Limit von 100%, d.h. egal ob die Spiele niedrig oder hoch eingestellt sind es werden soviele Bilder 100-200 fps erstellt, was effektiv nicht viel bringt... stell das mal auf 60-80 fps und die GraKa wird sich nicht mehr bis zum Limit berechnen.


----------

